# Polish for correction by Hand?



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

After doing a lot of reading, I have selected these compounds for correcting minor swirls and a few minor scratches on my dark blue Fiat Punto.
Please help me cut through the marketing hype and pick what will work best by hand to clean the paint of previous LSP, minor scratches & swirls and leave it ready for waxing.

Menzerna FG400- [URL]http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/car-polish-compounds/menzerna-250ml/menzerna-fast-gloss-fg-400/prod_1096.html
G3 Farecla Scratch Remover - http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_804685_langId_-1_categoryId_255240
G3 Farecla Paint Renovator - http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_804707_langId_-1_categoryId_255240


----------



## Tom P (Feb 25, 2013)

P1 followed by P2 for hand polsihing. :thumb:


----------



## 3dom (Oct 30, 2012)

Sorry to throw a spanner in the works, but may I offer an alternative?

I have tried a few different brands and products, but the ones I rely on for polishing are made by Autosmart, namely Evo 1 and Evo 3. When using these products with a German pad bought from Serious Performance, they give me great results on a number of different paint types.

Not sure if that helps you, but I recently tried Menzerna back to back with Evo 1 on BMW paint and by hand both the owner and I both thought the Evo 1 was much more effective and much easier to use.


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Tom P said:


> P1 followed by P2 for hand polsihing. :thumb:


Thanks mate but that P1 did nothing. It's not even comparable to Meg's Ultimate compound.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Flakey said:


> Thanks mate but that P1 did nothing. It's not even comparable to Meg's Ultimate compound.


Very suprising as i P1 is usually my got polish by hand.

That said i tried the Autobrite scratch out that worked very well. i have a sample of the G3 scratch out to try as they were giving them away at one point so maybe worth an email to see if they can offer you one to try before you buy


----------



## Chris79100 (Jan 27, 2011)

I use menz 203s with great results on my bikes.


----------



## Saamm93 (Nov 9, 2012)

I'd say as recommed above P1 is very good by hand.

However I bought a DAS6 the other day after I tried hand polishing. I would save yourself the effort and take the plunge. Its well worth it!


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Scholl Concepts S17 & A15 by hand did a very good job for me :thumb:

Megs Ultimate Compund is also very good by hand


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Demetri said:


> Scholl Concepts S17 & A15 by hand did a very good job for me :thumb:
> 
> Megs Ultimate Compund is also very good by hand


Did you use the special applicators by Scholl with these or regular foam polish applicator?


----------



## pawlik (May 16, 2011)

Demetri said:


> Scholl Concepts S17 & A15 by hand did a very good job for me :thumb:
> 
> Megs Ultimate Compund is also very good by hand


+1 for Scholl, but really not FG400 or any other Menz polish, by hand you just put fillers on the paint.


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

pawlik said:


> +1 for Scholl, but really not FG400 or any other Menz polish, by hand you just put fillers on the paint.


Ok guys, you convinced me to go with Scholl. I also like the idea of their hand puck applicators. Could you please help me understand the difference between S17 and A15, do they both correct to the same degree by hand? I have enough good waxes and sealants at hand so I don't like the idea of A15 leaving behind a synthetic wax. I'd rather correct with their compound and then use a good wax.
Will I need to follow up S17 with one of their finishing polishes to correct the micro marring caused by S17?


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Flakey said:


> Did you use the special applicators by Scholl with these or regular foam polish applicator?


I used a german style applicator :thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Flakey said:


> Ok guys, you convinced me to go with Scholl. I also like the idea of their hand puck applicators. Could you please help me understand the difference between S17 and A15, do they both correct to the same degree by hand? I have enough good waxes and sealants at hand so I don't like the idea of A15 leaving behind a synthetic wax. I'd rather correct with their compound and then use a good wax.
> Will I need to follow up S17 with one of their finishing polishes to correct the micro marring caused by S17?


Correct:

They are the same cut and the A15 has the LSP in it, more like an AIO.
S17 will need a wax or sealer over it.

You can wax or seal over the A15 if you like too :thumb:

S17 is a one stage product so will not need refining but you can if you like by using S40


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Demetri said:


> Correct:
> 
> They are the same cut and the A15 has the LSP in it, more like an AIO.
> S17 will need a wax or sealer over it.
> ...


Demetrius - How does S3 Gold compare to S17, in case you have used it? A friend told me to go with S3 as it has more cut and that S17 has almost no cut by hand. My paint isn't in bad condition so I don't want to go with something too abrasive.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

S3 Gold has a very high cut and when used with a yellow Hex pad will give you awsome results on paint that is in poor condition but may need refining with a finishing pad and S40

Best bet for you would be S17 with a polishing or finishing CG hexlogic pad if using a DA

For hand use S17 is great with the german applicator or the Scholl hand puck
S3 is also really good by hand, all depends of the condition of your paint, I tend to go with S3 by hand but I have never done the whole car with S3 just panels that need a bit of TLC from time to time (light scratches etc.)


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

S17 it is then, will move up to S3 later if it doesn't do the job. Your response was very helpful. There isn't enough information on this brand on DW.

Can I ask if you have any experience with their waxes, especially the W9? Seems interesting to me but not a single review can be found on the Internet. I know this is OT, so the mods can please move this to the relevant section.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Never used Scholl waxes buddy I remember reading a thread on Scholl wax "The Rock"

Maybe start a thread in the wax section asking if anybody has 

Love their polishes


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Demetri said:


> Never used Scholl waxes buddy I remember reading a thread on Scholl wax "The Rock"
> 
> Maybe start a thread in the wax section asking if anybody has
> 
> Love their polishes


Thanks, I will do that.
A last question on the Scholl polishes - do they need an IPA/Eraser wipe down before applying a sealant? That is, if the polishes are oily as against water based polishes like P1.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Flakey said:


> Thanks, I will do that.
> A last question on the Scholl polishes - do they need an IPA/Eraser wipe down before applying a sealant? That is, if the polishes are oily as against water based polishes like P1.


No harm in doing so bud.
These polishes are not that oily IMO


----------



## pawlik (May 16, 2011)

Demetri said:


> Correct:
> 
> They are the same cut and the A15 has the LSP in it, more like an AIO.
> S17 will need a wax or sealer over it.
> ...


Sorry mate but S17 have far more cut, yep on the bottle says that they have the same cut level but... I did the test with S17 and A15 on the hood, and yes both correct paint almost similar, but after IPA wipe down I see that S17 have 25-35% more cut, A15 have a lot of fillers.


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Is A15 as good as Autoglym Super Resin Polish - both are filler heavy AIOs I guess.


----------

